# Cheese & Crackers - Your Personal Favorites?



## Mylegsbig (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey guys! I love a good thin sliced deli meat / cheese / cracker combo.  I have to ask, what are some great ones? I don't know all the different types of cheeses, and at my grocery, there is a whole cooler thing with all these imported cheeses that im not familiar with.  Also, what are some great crackers for this? I'm using Triscuit Originals or Saltines..

This is what im snacking on currently.... 

thin sliced boars head hard salami

boars head shaved turkey breast salsalito

aged white cheddar

muenster cheese 


So, let's hear it.  What are the best cheeses for crackers?


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 27, 2005)

I like smoked Gouda. I like it's creamy smoky flavor. My other favorite cheeses for putting on crackers are from the Sonoma Cheese Factory. The cheeses I like the most are the Garlic Jack and Hot Pepper Jack. 

http://www.sonomajack.com/retail.html


----------



## Mylegsbig (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh forgot to say, but i found one of those random cheeses in the grocery, and tried it out because it sounded good.  It was german, called Butterkase cheese, and was really great on crackers.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 28, 2005)

Room tempature brie on plain old water crackers would have to be my absolute favorite.


Z


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 28, 2005)

It totally depends on the meat and the cheese. If it's a really buttery cheese and a salty meat, then I'm like Zereh and plain old water crackers are just fine for me. Otherwise, Ritz, or Keebler "Club" because they are buttery flavored. Sometimes, plain old saltines - for peanut butter.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 28, 2005)

I love cheeses - and could make a meal from cheese and biscuits:   brie and camembert and port salut, as well as Wensleydale, Lancashire and Caerphilly (all white, crumbly cheeses).  Derbyshire, Sage Derbyshire, Danish Blue, Devon Blue and Shropshire Blue as well as good old Stilton!  Stinking Bishop and Isle of Mull Cheddar are also great.  Oh and Davidstow Cheddar which is one of the few cheeses that really DOES come from the Cheddar Gorge area of England!

The UK has so many wonderful cheeses, we are very lucky.  I know that many of them are available on the net nowadays.

I usually serve my home made oatcakes, together with a selection of English-style biscuits for cheese, especially the bran ones and digestives.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't like plain crackers.  I like the ones with sesame seeds and dill seeds.  As an FYI for those who have SAMS membership, they have the best assortment of crackers that can be served with a cheese and meat tray.  

For cheeses I sometimes try and stir up a cheese spread using cream cheese and a little sour cream with roasted garlic and herbs I desire.  In addition I like Gouda, Smoked Cheddar, Swiss, Pepperjack, Montrey Jack, Camambert and Brie.  

For meats I don't eat pork but I like smoked chicken, turkey or honey roasted turkey and also hearty slices of roast beef.  I sometimes try and make little meatballs and chicken kabobs and serve them on toothpicks to make the platter more interesting.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2005)

irish cheddar on wheatsworth stoned  ground wheat crackers, with chopped raw onion, and a dollop of spicy brown mustard.

baked brie in a crust of almonds, with raspberry sauce, and table water crackers.

jarlsberg swiss, with very thin slices of chorizo, on wasa crispbreads. (talk about an international mix)

oh, i forgot gouda, with thin slices of pears and apples, on garlic rubbed crostini.


----------



## Alix (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm heavily into both Stoned Wheat thins and regular Wheat thins. The Stoned Wheat thins work really well for roasted garlic and brie. I could eat cheese and crackers all day. Mmmm. I like to add some green apple to the tray too, especially with old cheddar.


----------



## Raine (Mar 29, 2005)

Ritz crackers with cream cheese and red pepper jelly.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 29, 2005)

Just plain water crackers with a nice runny cheese, like a double brie (its like brie...except double the fun! and fat).

Or a creamy gorgonzola with water crackers or crusty bread. Or a more potent blue with dried figs/dates.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 30, 2005)

Two favorites are an aged Stilton drizzled with honey on a plain table water cracker and a triple cream brie with mushed up very fresh cantelope on a Starr Ridge Rosemary and Olive Oil cracker.

Oh, I could go on but those two are wonderful.  4-year aged Gouda and a cave-ripened Emmentaler are two more favs.


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 30, 2005)

I hope you guys forgive me when I say my favorite cracker in the world is swiss cheese cheezeits.

I could eat a whole box at one sitting.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 30, 2005)

For this one, I'm thinking a good Fontina on a Rits, or Townhouse cracker.

Throw some pepperoni into the mix & I'll be changing that cheese from Fontina to Asiago, or a sharp Swiss.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2005)

Any sasame cracker or a Townehouse  and dig into a block of softened cream cheese slathered with a bottle of Picapeppa sauce   Also Fontina on triscuit...

kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Mar 31, 2005)

I like a lot of what Ishbel likes but I am also a fiend for nice aged gouda and aged Vella jack.  Aged asiago, grada padano, pecorino, gout gouda are nice too.  And gruyere is an all-time favorite.  But also love anything blue and most things smelly.

Prefer to eat them on a good baguette or hard italian crackers.

Good cheese is my favorite thing in the whole world.

But give me a chicken in the biscuit anyday, too!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> I hope you guys forgive me when I say my favorite cracker in the world is swiss cheese cheezeits.
> 
> I could eat a whole box at one sitting.



OMG - I have forgotten about those chocolatechef - I can eat a whole box of those too - and you get the cheese AND cracker in one!!! LOL  No knife involved!


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 1, 2005)

Glad to see you back Elf!  Hope you are feeling ok!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2005)

I think it's a law that once a Cheezits box is opened, the opener must consume the entire contents of the box - preferably in one sitting.  This affects all flavors of Cheezits.  They are manufactured by Satan.


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2005)

OK, feeling deprived here, never had a Cheezit.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2005)

You are most certainly deprav-, I mean deprived, Alix.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 1, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I think it's a law that once a Cheezits box is opened, the opener must consume the entire contents of the box - preferably in one sitting. This affects all flavors of Cheezits. They are manufactured by Satan.


 
I know you are right!!!!  I love all flavors but, let me tell you....

That Swiss Cheese flavor has me going, and going, and going...


----------



## Raine (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> You are most certainly deprav-, I mean deprived, Alix.


 
I KNOW! (and you were pretty close the first time mud!) 

Thanks for the picture Rainee. I Googled them myself to see what they were. Still never had one.


----------



## Ishbel (Apr 1, 2005)

W don't get them here, either.  I think the only US-style cheese biscuit we seem to get is Ritz (I think that's the name!) and one called Tuc (although maybe that one isn't American, I'm not sure) I suppose because we have so many of our own for sale, there isn't the market for foreign imports.  I like Jacobs Cream Crackers, Carr's Water Biscuits and my own oatcakes best


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 1, 2005)

hot pepperjack,colby jack, longhorn, provalone, Baby swiss chesses, then there is cajun roast beef, livercheese, all on Doritos chips or that type of chip. 
Take Cottage Cheese and sprinkle a little garlic salt and blend for a nice chip dip.   
Also take velveta and refried beans mix with salsa, This makes a good thick dip after heating or sandwich spread or pull out lettuce and Tomato and shells or wraps and its Mexican night.


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 1, 2005)

I know this might sound a little strange, but I like room temp brie on a salty wheat thin and topped with a little grape jelly.  The sweet and salty goes well together.

cream of havarti.  I put a mixture of dried herbs in it (lemon dill mix with dried onions ect.) then wrap it into a crouissant and bake until brown.  Then spread on a plain cracker.

Garlic and herb cream cheese with salami on plain cracker


----------



## pdswife (Apr 1, 2005)

Do nachos with 
cheddar count??  lol


----------



## luvs (Apr 8, 2005)

i like chevre on these fancy assorted crackers i get.


----------



## Claire (May 9, 2005)

Oh, dear, it is a good thing I don't have to choose.  I've only met two cheeses I didn't like, and don't know if I've ever met a cracker I didn't.  I guess my favorite all-around cheese is gouda, but ..... As for crackers, I like something simple so the cheese flavor really comes through.  I, too, love cheese-its, though I've never had the swiss.  If I have a baguette that is going stale I slice it thin, rub with a garlic clove, then toast; that is really my favorite "cracker" with cheese.  With blue cheese I like some sort of ham or bacon if I'm doing meat with it; with cheddar a good hard salami or pepperoni.


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2005)

Muenster or sharp cheddar

Prosciutto or Genoa salami

Wheat thins, Ritz or Keebler onion crackers.

But all of these, alas, are not in the current diet plan. ARGH!


----------



## RPCookin (May 9, 2005)

Pepper Jack on most any wheat or whole grain cracker.  I also like Havarti with Rye-Crisp.


----------



## licia (May 9, 2005)

I haven't tried many cheeses or many crackers I didn't like. That could probably be my downfall. I like the new whole wheat Ritz, the sundried tomato Wheat thins, Wheatworth, water crackers, you name it.  Probably muenster, colby, gouda mozzarella are my favorites to eat with crackers. I don't like any of those cheese products - velveeta, american, etc. I love the stuff available at Costco during Christmas - cream cheese, gorganzola, hazelnuts and dried cranberries, all made into a spread. I can eat that on ANY cracker. I even make it myself when it isn't available there.


----------

